#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  PDMS profesionals / pml programmers

## shur

I need a person/persons, who is PDMS (AVEVA) professional or/and PML Programmer, for consultancy work. (freelance)
I will ask you a questions, about how work in PDMS and pay for your answers.
Also i will pay for PML macroses. 


e-mail: pdmsjob@gmail.comSee More: PDMS profesionals / pml programmers

----------


## alwaw911

> I need a person/persons, who is PDMS (AVEVA) professional or/and PML Programmer, for consultancy work. (freelance)
> I will ask you a questions, about how work in PDMS and pay for your answers.
> Also i will pay for PML macroses. 
> e-mail: pdmsjob@gmail.com



Hi shur, unfortunately i'm not  :Frown:  but you certainly know the stuff...i HOPE you'll find someone suiting your needs here in this Forum or i advise you to try at this other Forum/ask some of these 'experts' : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],  :Smile: 

Regards.

----------


## MARIUS.R

Hi, 
I'm new to this forum, but I have some experience with PDMS.
I can try to help you.
e-mail at adrian_marius_rusu@yahoo.com

Bye.

----------


## ponpyka

kred ca asta vrea sa-i faci c*r*a*C*k  la programsi dupaia te plateste. NICE :Smile:

----------


## prossly

> I need a person/persons, who is PDMS (AVEVA) professional or/and PML Programmer, for consultancy work. (freelance)
> I will ask you a questions, about how work in PDMS and pay for your answers.
> Also i will pay for PML macroses. 
> e-mail: pdmsjob@gmail.com




Dear shur,
I'm new at this forum, but I have professional experience with PDMS and familiar with all PDMS modules.
If you need any help contact me on my mail ( mohamed.mostafa46@gmail.com )

----------


## Han_BFY

You may find many expert in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - under PML

----------

